# To start my X session first I must start as root user



## titoernano (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm using FreeBSD 7.2-Release on AMD64 arch and gnome 2.26 as desktop environment everything installed from ports.The first thing doesn't work is the gdm, when the gdm starts I get a blank screen with a clock and gnome doesn't start after a while I must kill X.The second strange thing: I remove gnome_enable="YES" and type startx  I get the blank screen again, then if type startx as root user everything seams to work fine (gnome starts) then logoff from root session and type startx from my normal user and everything works fine. So my question is why I need to start X session as root first?


----------



## aragon (Aug 14, 2009)

Is DNS working?  Is your machine's hostname resolvable?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 14, 2009)

What videocard do you have?

Have a look at the /var/log/Xorg.0.log when it fails, there may be some clues there.


----------



## titoernano (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi,
Regarding the DNS possibility, yes I can reach my machine pinging from localhost and from other machine in the same network. My video card is nvidia 8400.


----------

